# Deputy Jeff Mitchell



## dubljay (Oct 28, 2006)

Sacramento County Sherrif's Deputy Jeff Mitchell was killed in the line of duty on a traffic stop.  He is survived by his wife and 6 year old son.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/merc...s/california/northern_california/15868173.htm


May he and his family find peace.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 28, 2006)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 28, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Oct 28, 2006)

dubljay said:


> May he and his family find peace.



May it be so. :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Oct 28, 2006)

.


----------



## Father Greek (Oct 28, 2006)

dubljay said:


> Sacramento County Sherrif's Deputy Jeff Mitchell was killed in the line of duty on a traffic stop.  He is survived by his wife and 6 year old son.
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/merc...s/california/northern_california/15868173.htm
> 
> ...


condolences to his family, friends, and brothers in blue.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 28, 2006)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 28, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 28, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2006)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2006)

.


----------



## MJS (Oct 29, 2006)

.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 29, 2006)

.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 29, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 29, 2006)

rip

:asian:


----------



## ajs1976 (Oct 29, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 30, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 10, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## airdawg (Nov 10, 2006)

Farewell brother on this thin blue line.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 13, 2006)

.


----------

